# Estação Leça da Palmeira - Oregon WMR968 (www.leca-weather.com)



## MacFree (1 Abr 2008 às 09:08)

Amigos Meteo,

Gostaria que passem por http://www.leca-weather.com/ para comentar e para tentar melhorar a minha estação.

Saudações Meteo

José Rua


----------



## fsl (1 Abr 2008 às 19:37)

Folgo em ve-lo aqui no FORUM.  A minha sugestao tem a ver com a inscriçao?
Eu considero este "local" como o mais apropriado para levantar/debater qualquer assunto relacionado com METEOROLOGIA!
Que se sinta bem.
FSL


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2008 às 10:16)

MacFree disse:


> Amigos Meteo,
> 
> Gostaria que passem por http://www.macfree.com.pt/ para comentar e para tentar melhorar a minha estação.
> 
> ...






Parabéns 



Devias era endireitar a WebCam


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 10:49)

Sugestões:

- Um layout e a informação um pouco melhor organizado por menu/páginas/secções,  talvez possas recorrer a templates de sites que existem gratuitos ou a um gestor de conteudos. Se precisares de dicas manda-me uma MP.
- Além de dados detalhados os gráficos também são úteis e ficam bem nas páginas.
- A ter que usar as páginas de dados detalhados pré-definidas gerados pelo software e que são pobres gráficamente falando, estas costumam ficar melhor se estiverem dentro de frames ou iframes ou até mesmo abrirem em janela pop-up.
- A webcam parece muito interessante, mas como o Kraliv disse, talvez ficasse melhor direita e a apanhar um pouco mais de céu e mar. 
- Divulga apenas um endereço para o teu site, parece que tens dois a apontar para o mesmo conteúdo. Deves apostar em apenas um, pois estás a dispersar links e notoriedade.

Dá uma olhadela pelos vários sites que existem de outros membros para te inspirares, alguns são muito bons.

Já agora, tens IP fixo é ?


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

Bem-vindo!!!

A crescentar ao que o Vince já disse, fica aqui um link para templates:

http://saratoga-weather.org/scripts-VWS-AJAX.php#VWSajaxwf

Essa template é para funcionar com o VWS que é o software que usas. Tem instruções mas pode ser complicado para quem não está dentro da construção de websites. Alguma dúvida dispõe


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 14:40)

Dei agora a volta completa pelo site e concordo basicamente com o que já foi dito!

O site necessita talvez de uma melhor disposiçaõ e aparência dos conteúdos, devidamente separados e talvez de um "web design" de raiz. Existem templates disponíveis de forma gratuita como já foi referido.

Aproveito também para acrescentar, que se algum membro do fórum estiver interessado em investir no alojamento das suas páginas, ou construi-las de raiz, ou ambas, tenho conhecimento de uma empresa de web-design que executa trabalho de qualidade neste domínio com design e alojamento a preços bastante acessíveis dentro do mercado (Não vou fazer aqui publicidade, qualquer dúvida ou alguém interessado, contactem-me  )


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2008 às 14:54)

Viva e bem-vindo!

Um contributo:

Substitui "._..Condições Climatéricas Actuais..._" por "._..Condições Meteorológicas Actuais..._". 

Assim é mais correcto


----------



## MacFree (6 Abr 2008 às 15:15)

Caros Amigos,
Já "reparei" algumas avarias.... e já tenho sugestões - ideias - para outras.

O meu muito obrigado

MacFree

www.leca-weather.com
leca.weather@gmail.com


----------



## MacFree (6 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

Caros Amigos,
Já "reparei" algumas avarias.... e já tenho sugestões - ideias - para outras.

O meu muito obrigado

MacFree

www.leca-weather.com
leca.weather@gmail.com


----------

